# Building Mini Nucs



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Try North American Bee Hive Company.

http://www.nabeehive.com/Queen.aspx

Johnny


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*This is not me I copied the post *

Here are plans and measurements for nucs I make. I think they are simple and you can make 4 five-frame nucs out of one piece of 15/32 plywood that sells for $10 at Lowes or Home Depot. I use them for swarm traps, queen breeding nucs, and I overwinter nucs with Fall queens in them. I also leave the bottom off of some to stack on other nucs to make 10 frame nucs. I use thin 1 1/4 inch nails, titebond III glue, and I paint them to ensure I get many years of service out of them.

http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa190/Drew454/Nuc plans/


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking for MINI NUCS.With screen bottom.
How do you make the frames.

I would like to try and make them but would also look at purchasing them 

Thanks for the full size plans. To big for what I want to do. I don't have a lot of resources at this time. Bees
The MINI NUCS should work.

Brooklyn


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=248918&page=2
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ListProduct.asp?idCategory=13


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

See my website, or email me, [email protected]

Email me, I can give you a better price on 20 or 30, I think you won't be able to refuse.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

These are what I use in my mini's. I put 2 of them attached long wise into a full deep and they build them out. This year I will leave them long enough to have them fill them for me then I will move them to my quad mini with a cup of bee's and see what they can do. I am going to try about 2 quads this year along with a deep I have cut up into 4 double frame deep boxes as starters.


----------

